# Is there a film you can watch whatever mood your in without ever getting bored?



## Mirrow (Jun 26, 2011)

So is there a film that never ceases to entertain you? 
Whatever mood I'm in I can always watch 'one flew over the cuckoo's nest'.
What about you?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Goodfellas 
Evil Dead II
Sergio Leone Westerns.


----------



## martryn (Jun 26, 2011)

Trainspotting
Leon (The Professional)
Any of the original Star Wars trilogy


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

Friday.
Harry Potter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

Any Arnold Movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

Princess Bride


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

The Star Wars Original Trilogy and Back to the Future, the latter being my favorite movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 26, 2011)

Snatch
Lock & Stock
Spirited Away
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

Inception as well.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 26, 2011)

Harry Potter movies
Inception


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Inception
The Dark Knight
Avatar
Finding Nemo
The Ten Commandments (1956)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Star Trek (the most recent movie)
> Terminator Salvation
> 
> *Fell asleep in both movies.*



*is confused*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

That reminds me, Terminator 2 as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *is confused*



I fell asleep in both of those movies. I don't see the confusion.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

If you fall asleep during them, then you're bored... right?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> I fell asleep in both of those movies. I don't see the confusion.



It's confusing because this thread is asking for movies you can watch anytime without getting bored. You posted two movies that you fell asleep *o*n.


----------



## Moyo (Jun 26, 2011)

Snatch. Hotel rwonda.Friday.


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Princess Bride



Damn, I was gonna say that one. 

Princess Mononoke is another one.

Also Timeline.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 26, 2011)

1) The Lord of the Rings trilogy
2) The original Star Wars trilogy
3) Terminator 1 & 2
4) Back to the Future 1 & 2
5) Alien & Aliens
6) Princess Mononoke

All these share a very prominent and frequently viewed position amongst my dvd collection.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings movies are too long for me to just turn on and watch whenever. They're special occasion films for me.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Lord of the Rings movies are too long for me to just turn on and watch whenever. They're special occasion films for me.





I have all the extended versions, and considering I tend to watch them in one go, I can lose an entire Saturday or Sunday to them.

My girl hates me on those days.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> It's confusing because this thread is asking for movies you can watch anytime without getting bored. You posted two movies that you fell asleep *o*n.



Well...you know....





















Fixed it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 26, 2011)

A Goofy Movie
Sonic The Hedgehog OVA
The Dark Knight
Any Back to the Future
Any Transporter


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Well...you know....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 26, 2011)

Iron Man. I like to put it on in the background when I'm working on things as well. It's not too long, not too short, and just the right level of engagement that I can do other things without missing out on the movie, or pay attention and enjoy the craftsmanship of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

The Matrix


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

Goodfellas
The Usual Suspects
The Road to El Dorado
Gremlins 2
The Twilight Zone movie
Big
Debbie does.....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2011)

From Dusk Till Dawn
Army of Darkness

It might just be because both movies are so badass,they can be watched whenever . They're both pretty short too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot a few...

Road To El Dorado
She's Out Of My League
American Pie (purely for being Nostalgic)
Iron Man
The Dark Knight


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2011)

Double on the 80's Arnold movies.  I could watch the Conan movies forever.  And also Red Sonja.  Commando is always entertaining. 

Commando reminds me of Quest for Fire.  Movie is engaging.


----------



## Avix (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I echo Spirited Away.

Probably Singin in the Rain, as well as Wizard of Oz since I grew up with them being played for me time and time again at my Grandma's.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot all about Iron Man. 

Scott Pilgrim, The Other Guys, Toy Story, White Chicks or Dragonball Z movie I can watch anytime as well.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 27, 2011)

tropic thunder.
that's the only film i can sit through, actually.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot *Who Framed Roger Rabbit*.
*Hot Shots*
*Addams Family movies*
*Naked Gun*

The hilariously bad *Street Fighter movie*.


"This is the collection agency, Bison. Your ass is six mounths overdue"

"Weekend all go home." 

"For you, the day Bison graced your village was the most important day of your life. But for me it was Tuesday"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2011)

1) Enter the Dragon
2) Meet the Spartans (lol)
3) Jaws


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

LOTR, 

those movies are just THAT good. And because I love martial arts movies, I can watch any Jackie Chan, Jet Li or Donnie Yen movie, anytime I want without getting bored.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2011)

Desperado




I could be pissed, emo, angsty, happy, mellow, scared, brooding, horny, tense, whatever - I'll come out of the movie with a big shit eating grin, scorching brain melting thoughts of Selma Hayek in all her curvacious glory, and the want for a guitar case rocket launcher. 

I'll always be able to sit through Princess Mononoke whenever the hell its playing, from whatever point, all the way through, without taking my eyes off the screen for a moment. It's a fucking good movie that grips me every fucking time.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no such movie,but the closest ones are Pulp Fiction and Fight Club.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I forgot *Who Framed Roger Rabbit*.



Oh man, that's another one. 

Groudhog Day too, for some strange reason. I've probably seen that movie more times than Bill Murray was trapped in that one day.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2011)

The Last Samurai for me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

The Land Before Time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2011)

Iron Giant


----------



## Sann (Jun 27, 2011)

Several actually 
- The Mummy (1 & 2)
- Pirates of the Caribbean
- Disney's Atlantis
-The Lion King


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

There is no such movie. I can't bear watching movies more then a couple times and that's if they are the best movie ever made.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a couple.

Big Trouble in Little China
Back to the Future 1, 2 & 3
Indiana Jones 1 & 3

I'm sure theres a couple others that escape me at the moment.


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Land Before Time.



sadly yes

Also

1.Signs
2.Harry Potter 5
3.Lost-if series count
4.Jackson 5(always watch at least half of it)
5.The Mummy 1 and 2
6.Independence Day
7.Little Manhattan


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

_Sadly_ yes?


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

nah forget it, the movie just makes me remember something.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Big Trouble in Little China



Ah, hell yes. 

Wang Chi, Jack Burton tossing knives, Raidens The Three Storms, Kim Catrall in her prime. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

DanE said:


> nah forget it, the movie just makes me remember something.



Well there is that traumatic death at the beginning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2011)

Training Day
The Negotiator
Troy
Matrix Reloaded


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn, you guys have some shitty tastes in movies.  You can watch Signs three times back to back and you'd still be into it?  Signs?  Movie is slow as shit.  The Dragonball Z movie?  You best be shitting me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2011)

No one said they were good just you can watch them when ever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

martryn said:


> Damn, you guys have some shitty tastes in movies.  You can watch Signs three times back to back and you'd still be into it?  Signs?  Movie is slow as shit.  The Dragonball Z movie?  You best be shitting me.



Whoever said DBZ has got to be trolling. Unless they meant one of those animated movies. I could see some fat man in his grandmother's studio apartment watching those all day.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Since when is it wrong to enjoy bad movies?


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually find that I can watch sub-par/bad movies more often than I can watch good movies.

You actually sometimes "ruin" good movies by watching them too much.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Jun 27, 2011)

The Big Lebowski
The Matrix
The Matrix Reloaded
Goodfellas
Scott Pilgrim vs the World
KungFu Hustle
Dazed and Confused


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Since when is it wrong to enjoy bad movies?



Since 500 billion trillion years ago.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2011)

Airplane, Trading Places and Coming to America.

"Wearing clothes must be a new experience for you."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I am and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Jurassic Park. Did I mention that one already? I don't think I did.

But, yeah, Jurassic Park. It warps itself to fit any mood I'm in. I also watch the little featurette on my DVD copy that's narrated by James Earl Jones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2011)

kill Bill VOL.1?


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 28, 2011)

the Rush Hour trilogy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2011)

Cloverfield. Come at me.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 28, 2011)

The Wood!


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 28, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim and Hot Fuzz. Probably Shaun of the Dead too.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

probably

Pulp Fiction
Clerks
Scott Pilgrim VS the World
Demolition Man (my guiltiest of pleasures)

there are probably other ones that I just can't think of.


----------



## Magnet (Jun 28, 2011)

i can never think in these situations. 

Die Hard
Goodfellas
Casino
Star Wars 
Serenity 

could be more


----------



## Mizzkie (Jun 28, 2011)

Deep Blue Sea

Not my absolute favourite (which is Alien 3, a movie I need to be in the mood to watch since it's so damn gloomy), but I can enjoy it any time, any day.
Unlike the other movies about creatures eating/killing people, it has sharks throughout the whole movie, has great CGI (and some really shitty CGI in some scenes as well XD), unbelievably realistic puppets, the way Samuel L. Jackson dies is hilarious (best scene in the movie >), lots of gore, Bird the parrot is freakin' cute, and great music!
God, this is such an entertaining movie. (at least for me it is)

Edit: I think I just watched that vid I linked to 5000 times after I posted this. XDDDDD


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2011)

Fight Club
Purple Rain (Shit is ridiculous)


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Adonis likes Purple Rain?!?!

My world has been rocked


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Adonis likes Purple Rain?!?!
> 
> My world has been rocked



I purified myself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 28, 2011)

Weekend at Bernie's
Midnight Run


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

Major Payne


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

The Big Lebowski
The Incredibles
Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
Black Dynamite
Taxi Driver
Lost in Translation
Die Hard
Rushmore

Special shout out to Tetsuo the Iron Man, cause it's not a film you always want to watch but when you do you are never bored ever.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 29, 2011)

crap, I forgot about Die Hard and Die Hard 3. AMAZING FILMS!!!!!


----------



## martryn (Jun 29, 2011)

> Since when is it wrong to enjoy bad movies?



It's not wrong to enjoy a bad movie.  I taped the Dungeons and Dragons movie when it came on sci-fi so I could watch it.  That's different, though.  The opening post says that the movie seems to never stop entertaining you.  If it was entertaining, it wouldn't be bad.  The opening post also said regardless of what mood you were in.  You can't tell me that there are people out there that are always in the mood for fucking Dragonball.  Shitty Dragonball, too.  Or any animated kid's film.  Come on!  Now the thread has turned into movies that you enjoy watching, or movies you sorta want to watch now because it's been a while. 

A lot of stuff makes sorta sense, and some of the things that don't, at least the user explained himself (Deep Blue Sea guy above), but the Rush Hour movies?  You can't tell me that there is a person on the planet that could survive 12 straight hours of listening to Chris Tucker talk.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2011)

Jurassic Park
Harry Potter 2
Pirates of the Caribbean 2 - Mostly because of the scene where Jack is falling down in between the cliffs.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Lots of what's already mentioned, but I'd like to add The Mummy and The Scorpion King.

Yes, Scorpion King's a pretty shallow movie, but you get to see The Rock (not dwayne johnson) kick ass for about 2 hours, and that never gets old for me. Also:

"WILL YOU STAND ALONE BEFORE THE FURIES OF HIS ARMIES?"
"*moment of contemplation*....YES"

Awesome.

And the mummy is just a fun movie.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2011)

Fifth Element
Dune

First thing to come to mind


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day.


----------



## Slice (Jun 29, 2011)

Monty Python's: The life of Brian

I've seen it so many times i memorized about 80% of the dialogue in the german dub.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Transformers


----------



## Prowler (Jun 29, 2011)

American Beauty
American Psycho 
Knight and Day 
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

Young Frankenstein
North by Northwest


----------



## Achilles (Jun 29, 2011)

Soap Dish
The Lost Boys.


----------



## Sine (Jun 29, 2011)

breakfast at tiffanys


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

Mean Girls. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> Mean Girls. Never get tired of it.



Yo Yo Yo! All you sucka MCs ain't got nothin' on me! 
From my grades, to my rhymes you can't touch Kevin G! 
I'm a mathlete, so nerd is inferred, but forget what you 
heard I'm like James Bond the third, 
sh-sh-sh-shaken not stirred - I'm Kevin Gnapoor! 
The G's silent when I sneak through your door. 
And make love to your woman on the bathroom floor. 
I don't play it like Shaggy, you'll know it was me. 
Cause the next time you see her she'll be like, OOH! KEVIN G!


----------



## Orxon (Jun 29, 2011)

Serenity
Waiting
The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 29, 2011)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

If i'm with my buddies comedies like Step Brothers and the Hangover. A good laugh is good for any mood for me. But there are so many movies that I like its hard to pick.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2011)

John Woo 'heroic bloodshed' movies.

*Hard Boiled
The Killer
A Better Tomorrow
A Better Tomorrow 2*


----------



## Sunako (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't count how many times I've seen *Eurotrip*


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 30, 2011)

Back to the Future


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2011)

gone with the wind, even though it's hella long.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 6, 2011)

A fistful of dollars trilogy
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Star Wars
Dogma


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 6, 2011)

inception 
matrix 
terminator 2
the exorcist
ninja turtles 
predator
the ring
blow

this is just some, there's actually a long list of movies i never get tired of


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of the one's mentioned already, Princess Bride, some of the Star Wars flicks, Dune (just watched over the weekend), Back to the Future (big 80's...speaking of which), Breakfast Club (some other Hughes films too - like Ferris Bueller's Day Off), Indiana Jones, How to Train Your Dragon - most of the Pixar flicks can really take repetitive beatings.  

I've been known to watch Mr. Baseball quite frequently  (totally out of character for me), and I can watch Sky Captain for some stylized, retro kitchyness every now and again too.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 6, 2011)

Rush Hour 2, I cannot count how many times I have watched that movie.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2011)

Back to the Future

Favorite movie as a kid and still is to this very day.


----------



## Violence (Jul 6, 2011)

Shutter Island


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2011)

About A Boy.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 6, 2011)

The Talented Mr Ripley. Great scenery and music. Dickie Greenleaf was a fun jerkass.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> About A Boy.



I love that movie. Never gets old, you're right.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2011)

Anything from the Disney Renaissance
Hocus Pocus
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Spirited Away
Sweeney Todd
Kill Bill vol. I
A Nightmare on Elm Street

There are more, but those were just the ones that came to my mind first.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 7, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> About A Boy.



Forgot this one.  I think I must have watched it a billion times


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

500 days of summer


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2011)

Terminator 2
Gladiator
Avatar
Some of the harry potter movies
Biblical/roman movies of the old school kind.

Ironically jurassic park 1 and 2 are my favorites but I need to be completely comfortable to watch them. Perhaps this is because I watched them too much when I was a kid, watched too much to a point of exhaustion. But I still like them, the 3rth is garbage so no.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive watched the dark knight like 13 times so far (4 of them in theatres) and Im still not bored of it.

Besides that, I guess the Matrix, my all time favorite movie


----------



## Achilles (Jul 7, 2011)

Beetlejuice and Edward Scissorhands.


----------

